# Wago 750-881. Anfängerfrage. Bekomme keine Ausgänge gesetzt



## world-e (2 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,


meine letzten Versuche mit meiner Wago 750-881 sind leider schon 2 Jahr her. Nur stehe ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. Ich bekomme keine Ausgänge gesetzt. Die Kommunikation funktioniert soweit. Programm übersetzen, Online-Einloggen-Start funktioniert soweit. Folgendes habe ich zum Testen eingestellt/programmiert:











Jemand eine Idee?


Wenn ich 24V auf einen Eingang anlege, wird dies direkt im Online-Modus angezeigt?


Vielen Dank


----------



## GLT (2 November 2018)

Deine Bildchen sind teilweise wenig zielführend - führ mich sieht es so aus, als würdest Du lokale Variablen verarbeiten - die haben aber nichts mit deiner Konfiguration zu tun, d.h. Du verarbeitest Variablen ohne HW-Bezug, die nur genauso heißen.


----------



## Seraxx (2 November 2018)

Lösch mal alle Variablen bei VAR_INPUT/VAR_OUTPUT. Die sind ja schon über den KBUS definiert. 
Ansonsten... Online gehen, Ausgang direkt (in der Steuerungskonfiguration) setzen, klappt das?


----------



## world-e (2 November 2018)

Seraxx schrieb:


> Lösch mal alle Variablen bei VAR_INPUT/VAR_OUTPUT. Die sind ja schon über den KBUS definiert.
> Ansonsten... Online gehen, Ausgang direkt (in der Steuerungskonfiguration) setzen, klappt das?



So hat es geklappt. Jetzt funktioniert es und ich kann weiter testen. Vielen Dank

Nur warum werden die Ein- und Ausgänge nicht so gezählt, wie es drauf steht? In der Steuerungskonfiguration ist der dritte Ein- bzw. Ausgang B. Dort ist die Reihenfolge dann A, E, B, F, C, G, D, H. Warum ist das so und warum ist nicht Ein-bzw. Ausgang 00=A, 01=B, 02=C, 03=D. Warum ist das so?


----------



## Seraxx (3 November 2018)

Ich versteh nicht so ganz, was du meinst...
Beispiel "dritter Ausgang": das ist für mich %QX0.2 / A1_3.
Wenn du den setzt, sollte an der 750-530 der dritte Ausgang (von oben gezählt zweite Reihe, linke Seite) auf 24V gesetzt werden und die LED aufleuchten


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2018)

Seraxx schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht so ganz, was du meinst...
> Beispiel "dritter Ausgang": das ist für mich %QX0.2 / A1_3.
> Wenn du den setzt, sollte an der 750-530 der dritte Ausgang (von oben gezählt zweite Reihe, linke Seite) auf 24V gesetzt werden und die LED aufleuchten


Was der TE vermutlich meint und mich auch stört ist, dass die Nummerierung der Anschlüsse nicht fortlaufend zu den Kanälen ist. Anschluss 1 = Kanal 1, Anschluss 2 = Kanal 4.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## StructuredTrash (3 November 2018)

world-e schrieb:


> Nur warum werden die Ein- und Ausgänge nicht so gezählt, wie es drauf steht? In der Steuerungskonfiguration ist der dritte Ein- bzw. Ausgang B. Dort ist die Reihenfolge dann A, E, B, F, C, G, D, H. Warum ist das so und warum ist nicht Ein-bzw. Ausgang 00=A, 01=B, 02=C, 03=D. Warum ist das so?


Damit Du bei Wago nicht nur die Klemmen, sondern auch die Mini-WSB-Schildchen kaufst, um die Klemmen richtig zu beschriften.
Nein, die Gehäuse sind für alle Klemmen gleich, also auch die Anschlussbeschriftung von 1 bis 8. Die tatsächliche Belegung ist dann klemmentypspezifisch. Die ersten E/A-Klemmen hatten nur 2 Kanäle auf den oberen beiden Anschlüssen. Auf den Reihen darunter waren dann +24V, 0V und Erde von den Powerkontakten. War wohl vom Platinenlayout her die einfachste Lösung. Bei den 4-kanaligen Klemmen hat man dann die beiden Erde-Anschlüsse weggelassen und Kanal 3 und 4 in der untersten Reihe untergebracht. Bei den 8-kanaligen Klemmen hat mann vielleicht aus Tradition die bevorzugt waagerechte Kanal-Zählweise beibehalten. Wobei die Reihenfolge dann konsequenterweise Reihe 1-Kanal 1/2, Reihe 2-Kanal 5/6, Reihe 3-Kanal 7/8, Reihe 4-Kanal 3/4 sein müsste. Also sei froh, es hätte schlimmer kommen können.


----------

